# US+MX+CDN Combined league....



## younothat (Oct 10, 2018)

United States, Canada, Mexico could form combined league after 2026 World Cup - Liga MX chief

"A combined North American football league between Canada, Mexico and the United States could be the main legacy of the 2026 World Cup, the president of the Mexican top-flight division Enrique Bonilla said on Wednesday.

The "United 2026" bid -- a combination of the three nations -- beat Morocco in the vote at FIFA's Congress in June to host the first 48-team World Cup. Although the majority of venues are proposed to be in the U.S., it is Mexican teams who have dominated on the continent, winning all 10 editions of the CONCACAF Champions League.

Liga MX also remains the most watched soccer league in the U.S. and attracts average crowds of more than 26,500. However, revenues for global TV rights and sponsorship across North America pale in comparison to the top leagues of Europe. Bonilla believes that is something that could be changed with a new combined continental top-flight division.

"It's a possibility, a North American league," Bonilla told reporters at the Leaders summit at Chelsea's Stamford Bridge stadium. "We have to determine how and see the pros and cons but I think that's a way to grow and to compete again.

"If we can make a World Cup then we can make a North American league or a North American Cup. The main idea is that we have to grow together to compete. If not, there is only going to be the rich guys in Europe and the rest of the world.

"We think this opportunity with the World Cup in 2026 opens the door for us to make a lot of things different and better.

http://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states/story/3665748/united-states-canada-mexico-could-form-combined-league-after-2026-world-cup


----------

